
Ask HN: How do you deal with your internet addiction? - danr4
How do you balance browsing the internet for work and having the tendency to mindlessly browse?
======
shreyashirday
Unpopular opinion, but I'm not sure there is such thing as "mindlessly
browsing. I think that no matter what I'm reading on the internet, I am
gaining knowledge and that knowledge is valuable even if it doesn't enhance my
professional career directly. For example, reading about the latest
entertainment gossip helps me talk about that with friends. Or, leading about
the latest news, whether local, national,or global, helps me debate with
people I know. The list goes on and on, but I think every piece of knowledge
can be important for some part of your life.

As far as "addiction" goes, I wouldn't call it that unless it gets in the way
of other parts of your life. Is you browsing the internet making you not spend
time with loved ones? Is it making you LESS productive than you already were
before it started? Is it making you less physically active? If that's true,
then yes, it is an addiction. In that case, I would recommend setting up
constant, but annoying, reminders for you to do anything that you feel like
you're missing out on. You can even write software that locks down your
browser for sometime.

